

Show HN: Yarn – a hacker news client for Android - hellotimmutton
https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=au.com.timmutton.yarn

======
cotsog
Really nice! I like the fact that I can access all sections i.e. new, ask,
show, etc.

Nit: I often get "Story type not supported" when tapping on posts.

Any plan to open source it or some parts?

~~~
hellotimmutton
Thats very strange. In theory it should support everything that isnt a poll.
If possible, I'd very much appreciate you linking me to any posts that dont
work for you so that I can test and fix it.

I'm not planning on open sourcing it at this point in time, but I'll probably
do a blog post at some point discussing the most interesting aspects

------
marapuru
This is brilliant. Did you use the Google Material Design default skin?

------
Jimbob1415
The UI is very reminiscent if Reddit Sync. Looks like I have found my new HN
app.

~~~
hellotimmutton
Thanks, I'm glad to hear that :)

------
mkeedlinger
Warning: There's ads :(

~~~
hellotimmutton
Hey michael, thanks for checking it out :) Developing Yarn took a lot of time
and effort and advertising is a small way to make up for that. Hopefully the
quality and features make it worthwhile

~~~
marapuru
Any chance of adding a donate button to remove ads?

~~~
hellotimmutton
Ive added an IAP to remove them now :)

